# Are You Lucky?



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Enough to maybe adopt this guy?










His smile just stole my heart!

GRRMF - Dogs for Adoption - Lucky


OK I won't post anymore today lol but these two oldies just


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Boy he is a real looker!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Handsome boy....But the INN is full over here.....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Gosh wish I could, can't afford anymore right now


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Handsome boy and love the picture of him looking out the window and playing on the couch.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

hope he finds a home, i do love the seniors, but i have to admit being prejudice towards females.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He is in good hands with them. I just had to show off this beauty- such gorgeous dogs end up in rescue!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful Dog..*

He is so beautiful, ACC.

I can see why you're taken with him!


----------



## kathy/mi (Nov 6, 2007)

Awww, he's just as cute as can be! I'd take him, but I'm in Michigan and the rescue says they don't place outside of Florida. He looks so much like my boy I just lost.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am sure there are (sadly) plenty like him up there!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

He's beautiful!! I took a look at their website and the story of Duke caught my eye ....his picture reminds me of Riley (of _Riley's Run_ fame) when he was first brought to a shelter:

GRRMF - Dogs for Adoption - Duke


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Looking at Duke disturbed me so much I had to close the page.


----------

